

Microsoft axes Nokia for HTC - ivanbernat
http://www.theverge.com/2012/9/19/3356676/htc-microsoft-windows-phone-8-marketing-partnership

======
Metrop0218
False. Click bait title. Nokia is not going anywhere. While we are glad to see
HTC step up to the podium, we're still extremely good friends with Nokia.

